# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > خبر: مهندسی نرم افزار پرسمن ویرایش 7 ( آخرین ویرایش ) به زبان فارسی منتشر شد

## cjNet

سلام به همه دوستان .

چند روز پیش رفته بودم انقلاب که یدفعه چشم خورد به کتاب مهندسی نرم افزار پرسمن ویرایش  7  که به زبان فارسی با ترجمه سالخورده منتشر شده بود .

از اونجایی که خیلی از دوستان من نیاز به این کتاب داشتند و زبان  اصلی رو هم نمی تونستند بخونند من فکر کردم که این موضوع رو به دوستان دیگه اطلاع بدم شاید به دردشون بخوره .

در ضمن خود پرسمن درباره آخرین ویرایش کتابش گفته که این ویرایش یک تحول اساسی و بنیادی نسبت به ویرایش های قبلی کرده .

اگه به مباحث روز مهندسی نرم افزار علاقه ( و نیاز ) دارید این کتاب ، کتابی کامل و مدرن ( نسبت به ویرایش 5 که قبلا ترجمه شده بود ( سال 2001)) هست و خیلی از تجربیاتی که ما با سالها تلاش به آن میرسیم رو در این کتاب مطرح کرده ...

امیدوارم مطلب مفیدی رو مطرح کرده باشم @

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

از چه انتشاراتی هست دوست عزیز؟؟

----------


## cjNet

> از چه انتشاراتی هست دوست عزیز؟؟


*ناشر : انتشارات خراسان*
ناشر همکار : باغانی

----------


## spinelruby

قیمتش چقد یود؟

----------


## cjNet

> قیمتش چقد یود؟


والا قیمت رو به صورت چاپی 20 تومن زده بودند اما خود انتشارات خراسان اون قیمت رو قلم کشیده بود کنارش  قیمت 12 تومن رو نوشته بود . بچه هایی هم که کتاب رو خریده بودند همون 12 تومن خریدند .

----------

